# San Diego Reptile Super Show and Breeder's Expo June 28-29 Largest in 2008



## spikethebest (Mar 24, 2008)

june 28 & 29 2008 
10-6 saturday
11-5 sunday

$7.00 for adults
$5.00 kids (12 and under)

THERE IS A COUPON FOR $1 OFF EACH TICKET!!!

http://www.reptilesupershow.com/

*VENDOR LIST *
AMAZING BLUE REPTILES
JAY SOMMERS
LLL REPTILE
NATURE GRAPHICS
SAN DIEGO HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY
TAYLOR REPTILES
JON'S JUNGLE
ARIZONA DENDROBATE RANCH AZDR
NEW AGE REPTILES
HELIX CONTROLS INC
GREAT VALLEY SERPENTARIUM
TIKI TIKI REPTILES
GECKOTOPIA
CAMLON REPTILES
PHANTOM DRAGON
DESERT MOON REPTILE BREEDERS
RADICAL REPTILES
APPLEGATE REPTILES
REPTILE CITY
VISION PRODUCTS
REPTILE DEPOT
SOUTHBAY TROPICAL
SANDFIRE DRAGON RANCH
GECKOTOPIA
HERPMIST
GBU ENTERPRISES
KRAZY 8'S INVERTEBRATE
CRICKETS DIRECT
WATERLAND TUBS
R&J PRODUCTS
GECKOS ETC. HERPETOCULTURE
THE GECKO PRINCE
NATURAL HISTORY BOOKS
RON'S REPTILES
CALIENTE DRAGONS
CRITTER CONDOZ
RANDY WRIGHT REPTILES
BASICALLY BOAS 

FROM I-5:
Driving north or south on I-5, take I-8 east 3 miles and exit Mission Center Rd, turn right off the exit then an immediate left onto Camino Del Rio South. The Scottish Rite Center will on the right side.

FROM I-805
Driving north or south on the I-805 take the I-8 west for 1/4 mile to Mission Center Rd Exit. At the light at the end of the exit turn left, go to next light and turn left (going over freeway). Go over bridge to the last light and turn left onto Camino Del Rio South. The Scottish Rite Center will on the right side.

FROM 163
Driving north or south on the 163 take the I-8 east and stay to the right, exit immediately at Mission Center Rd. Turn right off the exit, then an immediate left onto Camino Del Rio South. The Scottish Rite Center will on the right side.

FROM I-15
Driving south on 15 take the 8 west/beaches & Camino Del Rio South exit. Take the split to Camino Del Rio South. At light turn right on Camino Del Rio South and drive 2 miles. The Scottish Rite Center will on the left side.

FROM I-8 (EAST COUNTY)
Moving west on I-8 from East-County exit Mission Center Rd Exit. At the light at the end of the exit turn left, go to next light and turn left (going over freeway). Go over bridge to the last light and turn left onto Camino Del Rio South. The Scottish Rite Center will on the right side.

FROM I-8 (BEACHES/WEST)
Moving east on I-8 from Beaches/West exit Mission Center Rd, turn right off the exit then an immediate left onto Camino Del Rio South. The Scottish Rite Center will on the right side.


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 3, 2008)

UPDATED VENDOR LIST!!!!

VENDOR LIST 
IRCF
CHONDROS by CATHY
AMAZING BLUE REPTILES
JAY SOMMERS
LLL REPTILE
NATURE GRAPHICS
SAN DIEGO HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY
TAYLOR REPTILES
JON'S JUNGLE
ARIZONA DENDROBATE RANCH AZDR
NEW AGE REPTILES
HELIX CONTROLS INC
GREAT VALLEY SERPENTARIUM
TIKI TIKI REPTILES
GECKOTOPIA
CAMLON REPTILES
PHANTOM DRAGON
DESERT MOON REPTILE BREEDERS
RADICAL REPTILES
APPLEGATE REPTILES
KAMMERFLAGE KREATIONS
WF REPTILES
KEN the BUG GUY
CRICKETS DIRECT
DUTZOO
RANCHO SAN DIEGO ANIMAL HOSPITAL
WESTERN HERPETOLOGICAL RESEARCH INS
JEWELED CHAMELEONS
DRAGON SANCTUARY REPTILE RESCUE
RICE CANYON TROPICALS
SC REPTILES
CREATIVE PET SUPPLY
REPTILE GURU
INFROGNITO
SAN DIEGO WAXWORMS
LIVING WONDERS
HOUSE OF SCALES EXOTIC PETS
TEA LEAVES 4 U
THE REPTILE IMAGE
CRAZY DAVES INVERTEBRATES
CHAMO WEAR
ERICS REPTILES
REPTILE CITY
ALPHA DRAGONZ
JON BOONE
VISION PRODUCTS
REPTILE DEPOT
BTM EXOTICS
EAST BAY VIVARIUM
SOUTHBAY TROPICAL
SANDFIRE DRAGON RANCH
HERPMIST
GBU ENTERPRISES
KRAZY 8'S INVERTEBRATE
WATERLAND TUBS
R&J PRODUCTS
GECKOS ETC. HERPETOCULTURE
THE GECKO PRINCE
NATURAL HISTORY BOOKS
RON'S REPTILES
CALIENTE DRAGONS
CRITTER CONDOZ
RANDY WRIGHT REPTILES
BASICALLY BOAS
RISING SUN REPTILES
TREACHER'S CREATURES
SHELBY REPTILES
ED'S FLY MEAT
LIZZIE ACCESSORIES
TANGERINE GECKO
RAINBOW MEALWORMS
REPTILEGEEKS
WEST COAST LEOPARD GECKO
BOAS by DAYLE SPECKIN
SUNLAND BREEDERS
RE ACRYLIC DISPLAYS
SWITZER REPTILES
REPTSTER
FORK TONGUE FARMS
BODACIOUS BOAS
EVOLVSTLL DART FROGS
STEVE LITTLE
SPIDER PATCH
GORGEOUS GECKO
SED HERPETOLOGICAL
ACME REPTILES
STICKY TONGUE FARMS
ROCKIN ZOMBIE SHOP 

WHO IS GOING?? MY GIRLFRIEND AND I ARE FOR SURE GOING!!!! YAY!!


----------



## purpod (Jun 3, 2008)

Since I live in Ventura County, I will have to wait for a show a tad bit closer {gasoline prices are already killing me} ~ but have a great time... looking forward to an update on the event when you return!!

Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know. Maybe we can set up a TF Carpool for all those who are in southern california??? Who is in??


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cory, I will be there on the 28th. Looking forward to it. Hope to see you and lots of us TF folk there I'll be in my shirt.


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice!!! I'll be there on the 28th as well, and on the 29th im going to Mexico! who else is going?? im sure there are plenty of people here who live in san diego, and then its only like a 15 minute drive (compared to almost 3 hours for people who live in los angeles)

thanks Robyn for replying and i hope to see you there. i havent gotten my t-shirt yet from Josh (everytime we plan on meeting up, something pops up). maybe josh can come to the event!!

Josh can you come??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## purpod (Jun 4, 2008)

Carpool sounds like an xllnt idea; and what's the deal with t-shirts? Lemme know, Guys & Gals

Purpod


----------



## chosen2030 (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone ever been before? Are there usually a lot of tortoises available? Prices any better than finding a local breeder/retailer? Just wondering because its kind of a long drive from Mesa, AZ!


----------



## purpod (Jun 6, 2008)

Altho I have been to many Rep shows in the past 15 years, I have never been to one in S.D. ~ I _do _know from other experiences, tho, that there are several vendors that have torties of various species ~ There are also vendors who have substrate & other goodies for the enclosures at better-than-pet-store-prices...

It's always a kick, lots of fun for any kind of Rep Lover, altho it is usually pretty crowded; not for anyone who is claustrophobic, lol. I don't know that I would drive all the way from Mesa Az. to attend, but Spike should be able to give ya better info than I am doing ~

Anyways, I'm looking forward to it, if we can get some kind of car pool thing happening ~ 
And Hey, what's up about TF T's?
Thanx & have a good one,
Purpod


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2008)

i might be able to make it to this. ill put it on my calendar now so i can work it in.
yes cory, i still have your tshirt here.
purpod: in december we did a limited printing of tshirts. however, a new shirt is in the works along with some other goodies. ill keep you posted.


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 6, 2008)

i went with josh to a turtle/tortoise/lizard/snake show in aneheim, california. i saw at least 500 different turtles and tortoises. there were 1000s of snakes. and this convention claims to be the largest in the whole year. and by looking at the ventor list.... i wouldnt doubt it. i think the anaheim show had about 2/3rds of the vendors listed. 

i bought some great stuff. like a huge sack of meal worms (like 10,000 worms) for 20 or so bucks. i also got a my eastern painted baby and diamondback baby. diamondback was free for signing up to a newletter and the eastern painted was 20 bucks.

they had so many 3-toed box turtles for like 10 bucks. sulcata babies were 50 bucks. they had aldabras and matta matta turtles. 

i loved it and will be going again in september to that show and look forward to the show in san diego.

i really hope to see a lot of you all there. if you want to coordinate with me or talk with me, here is my cell. 661-312-6311. btw, i dont normally publicly post my cell # on the web for the world to see, but i think this group of people are some good people. 

i am here to help!

-Cory


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cory I also went to the Anahiem show last year and I agree it was great. I haven't been to the SD show but am looking forward to it. I also plan on going back to the Anaheim show in Sept. Great speakers. Lots of torts, turts and snakes. Got Cactus and masuri their also. Has a great time of it.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

I wish that I could go  Florida is a little bit too far away...

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 9, 2008)

there are a lot of shows in florida. go to www.kingsnake.com and click on events.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll be there, cant wait.
HOW DO I GET A SHIRT? I'd love to show off my TF pride!


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 11, 2008)

josh doesnt have any more shirts right now, but we will go another t-shirt thing hopefully soon. josh will keep of all us posted as soon as he has some more information to share. 

i would like to take a picture of all the TF people that go to the show. I will just be there on the saturday June 28th. so if you will be there as well, please call me so we can all meet up and take a picture together!

cell 661-312-6311.

thanks!
Cory


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 11, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> there are a lot of shows in florida. go to www.kingsnake.com and click on events.



Wow, they have a lot of show!!! Thank you 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 11, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> josh doesnt have any more shirts right now, but we will go another t-shirt thing hopefully soon. josh will keep of all us posted as soon as he has some more information to share.
> 
> i would like to take a picture of all the TF people that go to the show. I will just be there on the saturday June 28th. so if you will be there as well, please call me so we can all meet up and take a picture together!
> 
> ...



What about the people on the other side of the country???

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jun 18, 2008)

I NEED a T-SHIRT!! Actually I need 4 (for the Fam)
We will be there Saturday for sure!! I'd love to meet up with all you guys!!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey thanks sushisurf13! we currently dont have any more shirts, but in the works is a process to get some more going. so stay tuned!

cant wait to see you all as well on Saturday! we need to plan a way to meet up and take a picture!

any ideas? i plan on getting there when it opens up.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cory, I tried to call your number but your mailbox is full !!!  I also plan on being there before when it opens so that I don't have to stand in line forever. maybe we could set a time to meet, like at the ticket window or somewhere like the LLLReptile display at say noon. What do you all think??? Any other suggestions???


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 19, 2008)

oh wow. i better fix that. thats what i get for publicly posting my cell phone #... lol. yea ticket window is good. noon is good too, gives us time to look around first then get a picture and maybe all do lunch together..i dunno..just some random ideas


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 19, 2008)

*OKAY EVERYONE!!!! ITS OFFICIAL!!!! MEETING PLACE INFORMATION!!!!

MEETING PLACE ---- AT THE TICKET WINDOW 

MEETING TIME ---- 12:00PM NOON

MEETING REASON ---- PICTURE AND MEETING

PLEASE RSVP IF YOU CAN OR CAN NOT MAKE IT!!!!!!

PLEASE RSVP IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN CARPOOLING!!!

THANK YOU!!

I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL THERE!!!!![/size]*


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cory here is my RSVP I'll be there. Looking forward to seeing all who attend.


----------



## purpod (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, crud, here I was ready to make plans to meet for carpooling and fun & it looks like I may have family from out of town coming in on Thurs the 27th and staying until Sunday afternoon!

I mean, I love the family, but gosh darnnit all! If things change, I will just meetcha all there, at the ticket window at noon, and if not, have fun!!

I'll keep this thread posted ~
Thanx, Purpod


----------



## Josh (Jun 21, 2008)

I think i will only be able to go on Sunday


----------



## susan (Jun 21, 2008)

My husband and I will be there the 28th too We went to one many years ago and yes there were tons of reptiles for sale as well as related products of all sorts. LLL is in my neighborhood and they for sure always have tons of different species of turtles and tortoises at their shop. What they will have at the show though I haven't the slightest. 

What T-shirt is this??? Info. please

Remember me Spike?? I got 2 cali torts form you, and picked up that little russian They are all very happy and loving these hot summer days. Thanks again I LOVE THEM!!!

Peace


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 23, 2008)

susan said:


> My husband and I will be there the 28th too We went to one many years ago and yes there were tons of reptiles for sale as well as related products of all sorts. LLL is in my neighborhood and they for sure always have tons of different species of turtles and tortoises at their shop. What they will have at the show though I haven't the slightest.
> 
> What T-shirt is this??? Info. please
> 
> ...




Yes of course. glad they are doing well. ill see you there!


----------



## Kyrazy (Jun 27, 2008)

It is on the calendar and would be a blast. Definitely won't make Saturday as we have vet check for the horses that day. The whole family is jazzed about going Sunday though!

Sorry I'll miss meeting you guys. I follow the forum, (usually silently), and have to agree with Spike - there are some good people on this forum!

Josh, maybe we'll see you there Sunday!

Kyris
0.1 Cal DT


----------



## Kyrazy (Jun 27, 2008)

Spike,

I just noticed, your directions are to the Scottish Rite Center but the website http://www.reptilesupershow.com/ says the show is at the San Diego Concourse and Civic Center.

Which is it?

Thanks
Kyris


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 27, 2008)

it is for sure....San Diego Concourse and Civic Center.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2008)

I went to the show Saturday and met up with Corry (Spikethebest) and Eric (Surfsushi), Took a couple of pics. Unfortunately very little Torts or turts at this show. It was held in a fairly small room and the isles were very cramped, plus bad, air-conditioning. I know it was posted as one of the largest in So. Cal. and perhaps it is but, so much smaller than the Anaheim show. Hopefully I will see a lot of you there in September. I will post some pics under the photo area.


----------



## purpod (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Robyn!

Thanx for the update on the S.D. show ~ Anaheim is so much closer, I will be at that one for sure; family or no family, LOL! Perhaps we could meet up for that one too ~ I look forward to the details as the time draws closer ~

Thanx again!
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd love to meet up at Anaheims show that sounds Great. It is Sept. 6 & 7. Can't wait for it. Planning on going on Saturday to get the good stuff first. Will put up reminders as time gets closer. Cory will be back tomorrow and I'm sure will have things to add about his impression of the show.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,
The Show was very crowded and It got very hot in there. Like robyn wrote, It was cramped. I did pick up a cool little leopard gecko, we named her Sandy.
I cant wait till september!!


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 30, 2008)

do they have one iin houston. tx?


----------



## purpod (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome, Robyn & Eric ~ I've already got it on the calendar and am very much looking forward to the Anaheim show! Sweeeet!
And congrats on Sandy ~

TTYL about the details,
Purpod


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks!!! Sandy is so cool, When I get a male we will call him Diego.
I've never had a leopard Gecko, only Tokays. I see why people love them so much. She was so pretty, I couldnt resist.
I CANT WAIT TILL SEPTEMBER!!!!!!




purpod said:


> Awesome, Robyn & Eric ~ I've already got it on the calendar and am very much looking forward to the Anaheim show! Sweeeet!
> And congrats on Sandy ~
> 
> TTYL about the details,
> Purpod


----------



## purpod (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Eric ~

Yeah, I've never owned one either, altho we did babysit for a weekend when my daughters class had one; it was so soft and lovable!!

And yes, I too, am very much looking forward to Sept. It'll be great to get to meet some of the fine peeps from TF there, as well as picking up a buddy for my tortie!

Take care ~
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 30, 2008)

to find a show in your area go to www.kingsnake.com and click on events to see the entire listing of events


----------



## jasso2 (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks guys! will go to kingsnake


----------

